# Walk To Cure Diabetes Paultons Park 26/9/10



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 10, 2010)

So, I'm doing it - 5k walk (or run...depends how I feel!) around Paultons Park on 26th Sept for JDRF

I'm aiming to raise ?300, but more would be grand!

If you can help me out by donating then that would be awesomesauce 

http://www.justgiving.com/SamMorris

dig deep!!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 20, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 28, 2010)

*bump* c'mon guys, help me smash my target out of the water


----------

